# I've Never Seen Anything Like This, Pigeon Waits for me Everyday to Come Home



## EpicPour (Jul 6, 2020)

I've had this guy for about the beginning of the summer
He lives out during the day but come in and stays with me at night and waits for me at the door while I'm at work


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Does he have a ring on one leg?


----------



## EpicPour (Jul 6, 2020)

lol, he sits at the 2 windows and peaks at them when he wants to come in


----------

